# raft repair - urethane coating



## ccombs (Mar 17, 2004)

jgg8150 said:


> I own an old Maravia Williwaw 1.5 which is starting to lose air. The floor is leaking because the boat was rolled for storage before I bought it. I am considering a urethane coating from inflatable technologies in Denver. Any opinions about the urethane coating or cheaper alternatives would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


If you want to do it yourself you can find the urethane here River Gear, Whitewater Rafting Equipment, Raft Repair Supplies - Man of Rubber River Gear they have the coating for the outside of the tubes and/or sealant you can put inside, look under raft repair.


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

Just a few weeks ago I repaired the floor on my older Willy-1:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/diy-maravia-leaking-floor-repair-advice-29744.html

Mine was leaking at the perimeter of the inflated portion of the floor...also some longitudinal cracks running across from being rolled. inflate the floor and rub soapy water on it to find even the smallest leaks.

I contacted Maravia and explained the problem. Their customer service was great (I bought a used boat that had run commercially and they still took the time to walk-me through the repair). 

I ended up with bias tape straight from Maravia (Cascade, their retail arm) and Clifton's glue... some of the tape was cut to 1 1/2" and some was 3" wide.

Lots of MEK (nasty shit) to prime and clean, then a couple passes of glue. a heat gun is great.

now, the floor is holding air for about 24 hours before it needs to be topped off. 

also...if you ever want to trade your willi 1.5 for the (14') willi-1 let me know!

good luck.


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

Just a few weeks ago I repaired the floor on my older Willy-1:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/diy-maravia-leaking-floor-repair-advice-29744.html

Mine was leaking at the perimeter of the inflated portion of the floor...also some longitudinal cracks running across from being rolled. inflate the floor and rub soapy water on it to find even the smallest leaks.

I contacted Maravia and explained the problem. Their customer service was great (I bought a used boat that had run commercially and they still took the time to walk-me through the repair). 

I ended up with bias tape straight from Maravia (Cascade, their retail arm) and Clifton's glue... some of the tape was cut to 1 1/2" and some was 3" wide.

Lots of MEK (nasty shit) to prime and clean, then a couple passes of glue. a heat gun is great.

now, the floor is holding air for about 24 hours before it needs to be topped off. 

also...if you ever want to trade your willi 1.5 for the (14') willi-1 let me know!

good luck.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

cracks from being rolled up? really? My aire has been rolled up for most of the last 15 years without any cracking


----------



## jgg8150 (May 24, 2009)

Turns out the urethane is about twice what I thought it would be. Looks like I'll just have to patch it. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Prezki (Jun 3, 2009)

What did they quote you if you don't mind my asking? Just curios to know what something like that costs...


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

only contemplate doing it yourself if you have a decent sized compressor

I would put a patch over anything bigger than a pinhole anyways

24 hours is great! noticeably softer in 2 hours requires repair imo


----------



## jgg8150 (May 24, 2009)

They said that it would be a little more that half the cost of a new Maravia, so at least $2,000 I'm assuming. However, they did say they could fix all of the leaks in the floor from the inside and he ballparked $200 - $400 depending on how much seam work would be needed.


----------

